# Anyone here write?



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I love to wright and am currently working on a novel that I think I may publish some day. 5 rough draft chapters and 3 draft/semi draft chapters over 1,000 words each down. My inspiration is James Patterson's Maximum Ride novels and to some degree Becca Fitzpatrick's Hush, Hush. I am a first person writer which seems to be in the minority sometimes but writing in third person kills my muse. I need more people opinions on my writing so if anyone is really interested I might post the first chapter but I'm kinda embarrassed about sharing my writing. So my question is there any more writers on this website or am I alone? 
:whatgoat:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

I am a writer. I have a novel of over 60,000 words that is in the second draft right now.  Its terrifying isn't it??

I write in third person with a partner, and this particular one is about a post-apocalyptic world, kinda fantasy..ish..


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not alone I'll look forward to seeing your book some day. Yep writings are very scary to share. Yeah I love fantasy, post apocalyptic stuff and shape shifters anything like that. The particular one I am working on is about Vampires. No they do not sparkle lol. I admire Stephenie Meyer for her success in Twilight but personally do not like the story line/characters in her books(yes I have read them all). I'm a speed reader and read two of them in three days.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love to write, not anything great, and 99% of the stuff I've written has never been finished LOL But I enjoy it anyway, mostly stuff that stems from dreams I've had...yeah I get crazy dreams, haha! I've loved to just jot stuff down since I was a kid. Nothing that I'd ever get serious with, or probably share with others, for my own enjoyment  I guess my biggest problem with writing is probably getting it all from the way I see it in my mind, into words....
I have a rough draught of one that I always go back to, I don't know how many words, but it's 154 pages, it kind of stems from a dream I had after watching 'Kingdom of Heaven,' hehe....I actually had a lot more written on my old laptop once, but the only time I ever hooked it up to the internet <to update a program>, it got a virus and I lost everything! At least I had half of it saved on a backup cd...
I have a boring story that has no real direction, yet it's 233 pages LOL and another that is a vampire type thing that I bring up from time to time that is about 192 pages. Gotta have fun with the vampire stuff, heh 

Years ago when I was in middle school, I'd write short stories for my friends about silly dreams or whatever and it made their day. I still have some of them somewhere, they sure made us laugh 

I do think that eventually, one day, me and a few photographer friends will write a book about horses - racehorses a book of 'pictures' of champions and information about them. Not something we'd do any time soon, as we want to get a bigger collection, and get some of these pictures 'aged' , but it's a fun idea nonetheless 

I don't get to read a whole lot, but enjoy it when I get the chance. I don't like books that have too much detail, or just go on and on about something...I like page turning action, but with some character in-depth. I don't want to feel like I am reading about a cardboard cut-out, heh  
I recently read Mark Greaney's The Gray Man and On Target and really enjoyed those books. Page turning action, and he didn't drag out all the details to a point I wanted to skip ahead LOL
I think my favorite action books other than the ones I mentioned about are Matthew Reilly's Scarecrow series. Much like Greaney's books, Matt is page turning action, doesn't over do it with the details. He makes me think of Indiana Jones meets Tom Clancy LOL Ice Station is by far my favorite 

I enjoyed the Twilight books, I think the first one was probably my favorite. I wish they had made the movie more true to the book, there is a sense of humor there IMO that was totally lost, and the best details were forgotten.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I do some writing for FARM NEWS publications in Fort Dodge Iowa....I enjoy talking to people in interviews more than writing the stories though!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorta a writer. I've only completed the 1st and 2nd chapter but I think it sounds pretty cool. I know exactly what you mean about being a little embarrassed about sharing your work; I feel the same way. I do love both Maximum Ride and Hush Hush though so I would read your story if you posted it.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

oh YES ALWAYS ALWAYS writing but i have never tried to publish any yet always reading hmmm i write stories that are like mysterious and weird like from a monster or like an alien on her planet that iis diferent from the rest :greengrin: maybe whenever i am finished with the next book ive been writing for a while it has 332 pages so far and im not done yet i will post it on here  i love reading whenever i was in college i loved the warriors books by erin hunter i still do sometimes :thumbup: but i dont usually have time for reading with having my goaties :angelgoat: but i would love to see what you are working on candice :hi5:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I do random stories occasionally lol. I haven't written a book or a novel or anything, but I've done some short stories. I'd love to read your work though!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Guess I will bite the bullet then Click Here for Chapter One

I would love to see some of your guys stories too. :wink:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG that was really good i loved that story so far  i will definetly buy whenever it is published i loved it you are very talented


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm a writer too. I have several novels in limbo right now. When my little boy came along (late in life), I dropped everything and have yet to pick up the writing "piece" again. I MISS IT! I have a romantic comedy I am in second draft with (changing to 1st person, because I feel the same way, xymenah -- 3rd can dampen things! But hey, we're in good company: Charles Dickens wrote in 1st person POV, as well as many other extraordinary story-tellers!) I also have rough drafts of historical fiction based in the high middle ages (1100's) and an historical erotic romance that got rave reviews from the publisher I submitted the story to. Unfortunately it wasn't right for their line, but she wanted to see more of my work. For a rejection letter, that was feedback I rode high on for months -- lol. Man, I really miss writing... but, my little guy is 5 going on 40 (seems like). Wont be long now till I'm longing for the good ol' days of kid-play and lots of time with the goats. 

It's all fun.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Chase it' Farms said:


> OMG that was really good i loved that story so far  i will definetly buy whenever it is published i loved it you are very talented


Thank you. Hopefully I can finish it some day and give you the opportunity.



Mandara Farm said:


> I'm a writer too. I have several novels in limbo right now. When my little boy came along (late in life), I dropped everything and have yet to pick up the writing "piece" again. I MISS IT! I have a romantic comedy I am in second draft with (changing to 1st person, because I feel the same way, xymenah -- 3rd can dampen things! But hey, we're in good company: Charles Dickens wrote in 1st person POV, as well as many other extraordinary story-tellers!) I also have rough drafts of historical fiction based in the high middle ages (1100's) and an historical erotic romance that got rave reviews from the publisher I submitted the story to. Unfortunately it wasn't right for their line, but she wanted to see more of my work. For a rejection letter, that was feedback I rode high on for months -- lol. Man, I really miss writing... but, my little guy is 5 going on 40 (seems like). Wont be long now till I'm longing for the good ol' days of kid-play and lots of time with the goats.
> 
> It's all fun.


I stopped writing for over a year and it just makes me ache not doing it so I am trying to start back up again. Writing keeps me from being depressed as it is my emotional outlet. And 5 going on 40 lol that's pretty funny. Even though I'm only 17 I wish I was still 7 that was my favorite age and if I could I would go back in a heartbeat. I'm not your normal teen I never wanted to grow up and I miss childhood whimsy so dearly.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I read it and loved it! I really hope you can get it published!!!


----------

